# 90 percent recoverd.



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

So to start off im sure most of you know me around here and how much i used to come on and ask if these symptoms i had where consistent of Dr/Dp....even though i hate saying dr/dp because i think when you keep saying you have it you constantly remind yourself of it..... so to my story i sufferd alot from from philosophical thinking lets just leave it at that it was horrible =] i also sufferd from the one and only symptom i have left witch was feeling like i am observing the world but not apart of it... basically like a tv screen viewing the actors but not an actor himself.....
and last but not least i had obsessive thoughts.... i never had anxiety before the dr/dp not once in my entire life was i an anxious person... i actually got this from drinking energy drinks/not sleeping/basically my life falling apart....

what has really helped me recover was myself and help from a few people.... isreal(yebert) sandy and mesha!!! and auldie allways made me laugh =].....

but in the end its been me. all me figuring out who i am and what i want to do.. i finally said eff it enough is enough i started working out eating right/taking vitamins and finally got the courage to sign up for classes i am now enrolled in college taking philosophy/human sexuality and swim! exercise is key situps/running getting your breathing down and realizing that no matter what you do reality never changes you havent ever been hurt and you have never ''slipped out of reality'' your view on it has changed because of you feeling detatched from yourself...
i did not take medication during this time besides a few xanax when i could not sleep also if your not sleeping well key fact 8 hours of sleep a night really helps and if you have trouble sleeping go buy some melatonin it does wonders...

WHAT HELPED
1)working out
2)living regaurdless of dr/dp
3)not fighting nor runningn from my thoughts, just realizing they are thoughts my own thoughts and they cant hurt me.
4)friends being around good people
5)one a day vitamins/fish oil/melatonin
6)water water water water
7)(im not a douche i swear) but spitting game at girls seeing there reactions and hitting on them =]







personally i stopped comming on this site because it constantly reminded me of why i was here....

and i see alot of people posting about the linden method and asking if it works
YES absaloutly it helps rid you of anxiety im not going to lie to you and say yes if it didnt really help me..... it didnt cure me but it deffinatly helped me alot.

Good luck you will recover
god bless.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Fuck yeah buddy! You described EXACTLY what im going through. My dp/dr came first (8 months and going)then anxiety came in. And my obsessive thoughts turned into an obession of thinking i have schitzophrenia. By the way im a little bit tipsy right now. Anyways I would really appreciate if i can talk to you more.

Can you please add me my username is Jaydelz

Thank you,

JD


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats that's seriously awesome. How long have you had DP and what exactly is the linden method?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey,

I sent you a message late last night after you added me as a friend. Just hoping you can reply to me. Sorry if im being pushy im just really determined to start recovering and your story relates to me the most.

Thanks,

Jayd


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

im glad ive inspired some of you people =] but yeah, the linden method is basically a way you can remove anxiety/fear awway from the situation its a great book/set of cd's i downloaded it for free if any of you would like to know how to do that instead of paying the 160 bucks that i think it is... contact me =]


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

and ive had this for roughly 6 months.


----------

